
Fitness app Strava exposes the location of military bases - pasta
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/28/strava-exposes-military-bases/
======
pasta
What I think is strange is that employees at such bases are allowed to use
smartphones that connect to all kinds of services like Strava, Google,
Facebook and others.

